# The Strangest Request I Have Ever Received



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

So sunday morning at about 3am I got a ping 0.9 miles away, that took me to a very small parking lot that is located under the interstate and a highway entrance ramp. This lot is seldomly used, normally abandoned, as the nearest bars are about a mile away. I pulled up to find a girl figuring to be in her 20s. Her request was this: She wanted me to drive her car home with her in it, with the app running as it would for any other ride. Once there, she said would request another uber to take me back to my car. Basically she wanted her car home right then and there. Seems reasonable.

Now at first I was going to jump on this. But I stopped and thought what this could mean.
1) Everything goes off without a hitch. She gets home, I get back to my car. No problem.
2) She strands me in front of her apartment building, making pay for an uber back.
3) I get into an accident in some strangers vehicle. With the Uber app running.
4) Given the location I was, she was attempting to get me away from my car long enough for some of her friends to either burglarize my car or steal it.

I opted out of the agreement. And I took off from the pickup without even thinking about waiting to collect the fee. I just wanted distance from the situation quickly. 

This whole thing is very unique to me, and Ive never heard of this being brought up in the forum.
So I ask my friends, every heard of this before? What would you have done?


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

You're the first. Sounds like you did the right thing.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

flyntflossy10 said:


> So sunday morning at about 3am I got a ping 0.9 miles away, that took me to a very small parking lot that is located under the interstate and a highway entrance ramp. This lot is seldomly used, normally abandoned, as the nearest bars are about a mile away. I pulled up to find a girl figuring to be in her 20s. Her request was this: She wanted me to drive her car home with her in it, with the app running as it would for any other ride. Once there, she said would request another uber to take me back to my car. Basically she wanted her car home right then and there. Seems reasonable.
> 
> Now at first I was going to jump on this. But I stopped and thought what this could mean.
> 1) Everything goes off without a hitch. She gets home, I get back to my car. No problem.
> ...


That's a new one, I've never heard of it before. You did exactly what I would have done,. Got the hell out of there.

As you said there's too many things that could have gone wrong. Just taking your phone with the app running in another vehicle is a violation of TOS.
3 a.m. in a parking lot in a remote location Is definitely a No-No.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

It’s too risky, so I’d have declined as you did. Another scenario is she could have said you stole her car and abducted her to get attention of something.

But my first reaction was it was a setup. If she was so worried about her car, then why would she have it parked in s place that was isolated and was barely used? She also could’ve left her car at home and have taken an Uber to wherever she was that night.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

I can't see how it would make much sense to do it. All of the scenarios you spell out seem to be reasonably possible, and only the first isn't a big problem. The fact is that an Uber driver is getting paid to take a rider from A to B in the car that has been approved for that purpose by Uber. Depart from that formula at your own risk, and know that Uber is absolutely not going to have your back if anything goes haywire.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

You're an independent contractor. Turn off the Uber app and negotiate a deal.


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

R3drang3r said:


> That's a new one, I've never heard of it before. You did exactly what I would have done,. Got the hell out of there.
> 
> As you said there's too many things that could have gone wrong. Just taking your phone with the app running in another vehicle is a violation of TOS.
> 3 a.m. in a parking lot in a remote location Is definitely a No-No.





Invisible said:


> It's too risky, so I'd have declined as you did. Another scenario is she could have said you stole her car and abducted her to get attention of something.
> 
> But my first reaction was it was a setup. If she was so worried about her car, then why would she have it parked in s place that was isolated and was barely used? She also could've left her car at home and have taken an Uber to wherever she was that night.





JohnnyBravo836 said:


> I can't see how it would make much sense to do it. All of the scenarios you spell out seem to be reasonably possible, and only the first isn't a big problem. The fact is that an Uber driver is getting paid to take a rider from A to B in the car that has been approved for that purpose by Uber. Depart from that formula at your own risk, and know that Uber is absolutely not going to have your back if anything goes haywire.


this just seems perfectly reasonable that you'd do for a friend or so. but after a quick thought, none of it made any sense


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> You're an independent contractor. Turn off the Uber app and negotiate a deal.


This is way too messy. I wouldn't touch it.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Coachman said:


> This is way too messy. I wouldn't touch it.


Not to mention most likely she was the bait and there would be other pple around in the area to jump and steal his car.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

It's 3am. Weird stuff happens at 3am.


You made the safe call, but your story is more boring because of it.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

I wouldn’t of done it either .. app or no app, not to someone I don’t know in their car. You went out the safest way


----------



## Hustlin2Long (Sep 11, 2018)

flyntflossy10 said:


> So sunday morning at about 3am I got a ping 0.9 miles away, that took me to a very small parking lot that is located under the interstate and a highway entrance ramp. This lot is seldomly used, normally abandoned, as the nearest bars are about a mile away. I pulled up to find a girl figuring to be in her 20s. Her request was this: She wanted me to drive her car home with her in it, with the app running as it would for any other ride. Once there, she said would request another uber to take me back to my car. Basically she wanted her car home right then and there. Seems reasonable.
> 
> Now at first I was going to jump on this. But I stopped and thought what this could mean.
> 1) Everything goes off without a hitch. She gets home, I get back to my car. No problem.
> ...


Nope but you should never drive somebody else's car home for them while they are with you in the car with your app. Running. She could of said that you raped her and you did it ik her car etc.... You did right not to have do that but you should of had her cancel the trip or you pull away from the area and wait for the 5 minutes than cancel for "No Show" to receive your $5.00 than go off line and contact uber support and explained to them what happened and that you don't want to be paired with this rider again! If you are heading to an area that is sketchy and doesn't feel right, you call the rider and tell them to meet you in a better lighted area. You wait there and If the rider refuse to come you wait 5 Minutes than you cancel the ride to receive your $5.00 cancellation fee. Hope this answer your questions. You can hit me up if you ever have any questions regarding driving for uber. Stay safe and make that money!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

flyntflossy10 said:


> She wanted me to drive her car home with her in it, with the app running as it would for any other ride. Once there, she said would request another uber to take me back to my car.


That's a new one. If it had caught me off guard, I might have done it.

I think you made the right decision.

Just FYI, if she called AAA, they'd have towed her car to her home, and she could have ridden with the driver. That's the textbook correct answer.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

flyntflossy10 said:


> So sunday morning at about 3am I got a ping 0.9 miles away, that took me to a very small parking lot that is located under the interstate and a highway entrance ramp. This lot is seldomly used, normally abandoned, as the nearest bars are about a mile away. I pulled up to find a girl figuring to be in her 20s. Her request was this: She wanted me to drive her car home with her in it, with the app running as it would for any other ride. Once there, she said would request another uber to take me back to my car. Basically she wanted her car home right then and there. Seems reasonable.
> 
> Now at first I was going to jump on this. But I stopped and thought what this could mean.
> 1) Everything goes off without a hitch. She gets home, I get back to my car. No problem.
> ...


STOP!!! Think of all the things you've done in your youth (after 2am)...you already know, NOTHING good happens after 2am.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

flyntflossy10 said:


> So sunday morning at about 3am I got a ping 0.9 miles away, that took me to a very small parking lot that is located under the interstate and a highway entrance ramp. This lot is seldomly used, normally abandoned, as the nearest bars are about a mile away. I pulled up to find a girl figuring to be in her 20s. Her request was this: She wanted me to drive her car home with her in it, with the app running as it would for any other ride. Once there, she said would request another uber to take me back to my car. Basically she wanted her car home right then and there. Seems reasonable.
> 
> Now at first I was going to jump on this. But I stopped and thought what this could mean.
> 1) Everything goes off without a hitch. She gets home, I get back to my car. No problem.
> ...


You definitely did the right thing. This is not out of the play book. This was common sense done well! Congrats!


----------



## JamesBond008 (Mar 26, 2018)

flyntflossy10 said:


> So sunday morning at about 3am I got a ping 0.9 miles away, that took me to a very small parking lot that is located under the interstate and a highway entrance ramp. This lot is seldomly used, normally abandoned, as the nearest bars are about a mile away. I pulled up to find a girl figuring to be in her 20s. Her request was this: She wanted me to drive her car home with her in it, with the app running as it would for any other ride. Once there, she said would request another uber to take me back to my car. Basically she wanted her car home right then and there. Seems reasonable.
> 
> Now at first I was going to jump on this. But I stopped and thought what this could mean.
> 1) Everything goes off without a hitch. She gets home, I get back to my car. No problem.
> ...


That's exactly how horror movies start. Glad you got out of there!!


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

JamesBond008 said:


> That's exactly how horror movies start. Glad you got out of there!!


Many criminals use attractive young women to lure their victim and make them let down their guard!! Watch out!!



TemptingFate said:


> You're an independent contractor. Turn off the Uber app and negotiate a deal.


This driver may never be seen again if they take such a suspicious offer ...


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

You did the right thing.

Reality is that you don’t have the proper insurance to drive her car.

The biggest risk is what happens if you get into an accident driving it.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> You did the right thing.
> 
> Reality is that you don't have the proper insurance to drive her car.
> 
> The biggest risk is what happens if you get into an accident driving it.


Biggest risk here is murder, robbery and/or rape ...


----------



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

In theory the whole thing is a great idea. She gets home with her car with no risk of DWI and a couple of drivers make some money.
In practice too much can go wrong, good move turning it down.


----------



## JamesBond008 (Mar 26, 2018)

itendstonight said:


> Biggest risk here is murder, robbery and/or rape ...


Followed by Skin Suit?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

whiskeyboat said:


> In theory the whole thing is a great idea. She gets home with her car with no risk of DWI and a couple of drivers make some money.
> In practice too much can go wrong, good move turning it down.


Used to do this a lot in Japan while I was stationed there, they had an extremely low tolerance for DUI there.

They were great services and I hear from people (around the globe) that where they exist they are a great service.

Sometimes taxi companies run them other times they are their own thing.

I wouldn't have any problems doing a service like that either, if I knew insurance was not an issue.



JamesBond008 said:


> Followed by Skin Suit?


It puts the lotion on its skin or it gets the hose again...


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

whiskeyboat said:


> In theory the whole thing is a great idea. She gets home with her car with no risk of DWI and a couple of drivers make some money.
> In practice too much can go wrong, good move turning it down.


this is exactly what I thought at first. as @Christinebitg mentioned, it totally caught me off guard. it seemed like a really decent idea for everybody. but I was lucky enough to think quick on it and make the call. as we are all learning, this is a new one to drivers.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

I'm sticking with telling her to call a tow truck. AAA if she has them.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Too many things can go wrong or you might even be getting setup to have your car stolen

CANCEL, SHUFFLE, MOVE ON!!!


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Cdub2k said:


> Too many things can go wrong or you might even be getting setup to have your car stolen
> 
> CANCEL, SHUFFLE, MOVE ON!!!


I'm more worried there was another person with a knife or gun waiting in her car demanding he goes to an atm ...


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

I do think there's real potential for the driver's own car to be stolen or stripped in the initial post. The thieves know you're going to be away from your car for quite some time, and it's parked in a bad location.


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

Young lady, 3am, abandoned parking lot......run away! The best thing coming out of this is you get paid a few bucks. Worst case (her word against yours), you get years behind bars. You did the right thing. Too much "weird" going on with this one.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

flyntflossy10 said:


> So sunday morning at about 3am I got a ping 0.9 miles away, that took me to a very small parking lot that is located under the interstate and a highway entrance ramp. This lot is seldomly used, normally abandoned, as the nearest bars are about a mile away. I pulled up to find a girl figuring to be in her 20s. Her request was this: She wanted me to drive her car home with her in it, with the app running as it would for any other ride. Once there, she said would request another uber to take me back to my car. Basically she wanted her car home right then and there. Seems reasonable.
> 
> Now at first I was going to jump on this. But I stopped and thought what this could mean.
> 1) Everything goes off without a hitch. She gets home, I get back to my car. No problem.
> ...


Remember!! No good deed goes unpunished. You were right to get away from a suspicious situation which could have ended badly.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

You got it right. How many times have you heard of people disappearing, and the police find their car parked somewhere?


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

flyntflossy10 said:


> So sunday morning at about 3am I got a ping 0.9 miles away, that took me to a very small parking lot that is located under the interstate and a highway entrance ramp. This lot is seldomly used, normally abandoned, as the nearest bars are about a mile away. I pulled up to find a girl figuring to be in her 20s. Her request was this: She wanted me to drive her car home with her in it, with the app running as it would for any other ride. Once there, she said would request another uber to take me back to my car. Basically she wanted her car home right then and there. Seems reasonable.
> 
> Now at first I was going to jump on this. But I stopped and thought what this could mean.
> 1) Everything goes off without a hitch. She gets home, I get back to my car. No problem.
> ...


The only possible explanation I can think of is that she was drunk or otherwise unable to drive her car, and she didn't want to leave her car there.

Most people just get an uber back the next morning to pick up their car.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

LOL, I did this once about 2 summers ago! Biggest difference is a met a guy in a country club parking lot at 2 a.m. not an empty lot.

Young guy was driving his father's Porsche and had gotten shitfaced and was afraid to drive it home but didn't want to leave the car because his father would find out. He was really drunk so I was afraid of getting stuck at his house so I told him I would only do it if we got a Lyft (he had both apps) driver to follow us and bring me back. Told him he had to pay the Uber ride and the Lyft ride plus give me $30 and I would give the Lyft driver $10 of that.

He requested a Lyft and when the driver showed up I explained it to him. He was happy to get $10 plus the Lyft ride, I was happy to get $20 plus the Uber ride (surged 1.4x).

Different circumstances from yours but if you want to do it next time get another driver to follow you there and take you back. (if they agree).


----------



## Jamesmiller (May 8, 2017)

flyntflossy10 said:


> So sunday morning at about 3am I got a ping 0.9 miles away, that took me to a very small parking lot that is located under the interstate and a highway entrance ramp. This lot is seldomly used, normally abandoned, as the nearest bars are about a mile away. I pulled up to find a girl figuring to be in her 20s. Her request was this: She wanted me to drive her car home with her in it, with the app running as it would for any other ride. Once there, she said would request another uber to take me back to my car. Basically she wanted her car home right then and there. Seems reasonable.
> 
> Now at first I was going to jump on this. But I stopped and thought what this could mean.
> 1) Everything goes off without a hitch. She gets home, I get back to my car. No problem.
> ...


You did right, anything outside of the job assigned by u/l is illegal and leaves you no protection if things go wrong



Seamus said:


> LOL, I did this once about 2 summers ago! Biggest difference is a met a guy in a country club parking lot at 2 a.m. not an empty lot.
> 
> Young guy was driving his father's Porsche and had gotten shitfaced and was afraid to drive it home but didn't want to leave the car because his father would find out. He was really drunk so I was afraid of getting stuck at his house so I told him I would only do it if we got a Lyft (he had both apps) driver to follow us and bring me back. Told him he had to pay the Uber ride and the Lyft ride plus give me $30 and I would give the Lyft driver $10 of that.
> 
> ...


Wouldnt advice someone to do something illegal


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Jamesmiller said:


> Wouldnt advice someone to do something illegal


Absolutely nothing I did is illegal. It was all done on app time and getting a cash tip is not illegal. Driving someones car who asked you to drive it is not illegal. I have no idea what you are reffering to.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Would have been an interesting trip for SadUber or DamselInDistress.


----------



## Jamesmiller (May 8, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Absolutely nothing I did is illegal. It was all done on app time and getting a cash tip is not illegal. Driving someones car who asked you to drive it is not illegal. I have no idea what you are reffering to.


Refer to the definition of taxi service if you feel its not illegal. Doing anything outside of transporting passengers is illegal as you are not covered to drive any other car then what is on u/l record. If you want to listen to a know it all op be my guest but take it from a sessional vet..cut your risk short while dping this or listen and hope your not caught. For you input no taxi can operate a passenger vehicle. Stop trying to make the business into what it isnt to suite your pockets.

The correct way would be to take them home and let the uber it in the morning. Fare has been doing that with no problem until uber brought in people who thinks they know how this business works.
Take mines or his, your risks are yours to choose


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Jamesmiller said:


> Refer to the definition of taxi service if you feel its not illegal. Doing anything outside of transporting passengers is illegal as you are not covered to drive any other car then what is on u/l record. If you want to listen to a know it all op be my guest but take it from a sessional vet..cut your risk short while dping this or listen and hope your not caught. For you input no taxi can operate a passenger vehicle. Stop trying to make the business into what it isnt to suite your pockets.
> 
> The correct way would be to take them home and let the uber it in the morning. Fare has been doing that with no problem until uber brought in people who thinks they know how this business works.
> Take mines or his, your risks are yours to choose


Put on this, it'll help with both anxiety and paranoia.


----------



## Jamesmiller (May 8, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Put on this, it'll help with both anxiety and paranoia.
> 
> View attachment 336085
> 
> ...


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

My policy is: I never leave the car. Not if they want me to come in their house and carry their luggage out. Not if they want me to come into some building and ask at the desk for them. And definitely not to get into another car. That’s aI don’t leave the car. That’s my policy, and I’m sticking to it.


----------



## Jamesmiller (May 8, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> My policy is: I never leave the car. Not if they want me to come in their house and carry their luggage out. Not if they want me to come into some building and ask at the desk for them. And definitely not to get into another car. That's aI don't leave the car. That's my policy, and I'm sticking to it.


Exactly in the 10+ years i have lost a few good friends due to taking risk and others who got pinched for illegal activities while driving. I have learned to play it safe always since none did anything to stop this. I taxi to make it home at night so i will play safe.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> My policy is: I never leave the car. That's aI don't leave the car. That's my policy, and I'm sticking to it.


Wow, that must make for very interesting bathroom breaks! You must have developed some interesting techniques!


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Wow, that must make for very interesting bathroom breaks! You must have developed some interesting techniques!


Ha - yea. There are exceptions to every rule. I'm actually looking into some sort of bottle system.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Jamesmiller said:


> Refer to the definition of taxi service if you feel its not illegal. Doing anything outside of transporting passengers is illegal as you are not covered to drive any other car then what is on u/l record. If you want to listen to a know it all op be my guest but take it from a sessional vet..cut your risk short while dping this or listen and hope your not caught. For you input no taxi can operate a passenger vehicle. Stop trying to make the business into what it isnt to suite your pockets.
> 
> The correct way would be to take them home and let the uber it in the morning. Fare has been doing that with no problem until uber brought in people who thinks they know how this business works.
> Take mines or his, your risks are yours to choose


It's against TOS for sure and he wouldn't be insured, but I don't think it would be considered illegal. @Seamus would probably be deactivated if caught, but not arrested. Unless the kid didn't have permission from the father to take the car out at all and the father reports it as stolen. I guess that would be a sticky situation if you were the one behind that wheel, even unknowingly.

But anyway, OP, you did the right thing. The whole situation was sketchy from the start.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

flyntflossy10 said:


> She wanted me to drive her car home with her in it, with the app running as it would for any other ride.


I think this part would burn you. My Toyota Corolla is my only car I use on the app. It is the only one insured for rideshare. I cannot decide one day to take my VW GTI out unbeknownst to Uber, and operate it on their platform as a rideshare vehicle.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

flyntflossy10 said:


> So sunday morning at about 3am I got a ping 0.9 miles away, that took me to a very small parking lot that is located under the interstate and a highway entrance ramp. This lot is seldomly used, normally abandoned, as the nearest bars are about a mile away. I pulled up to find a girl figuring to be in her 20s. Her request was this: She wanted me to drive her car home with her in it, with the app running as it would for any other ride. Once there, she said would request another uber to take me back to my car. Basically she wanted her car home right then and there. Seems reasonable.
> 
> Now at first I was going to jump on this. But I stopped and thought what this could mean.
> 1) Everything goes off without a hitch. She gets home, I get back to my car. No problem.
> ...


----------------------
Wow -- never had that happen. I think from the moment you arrived for the pickup, you were in danger of being jumped and robbed by her friends. The only safe thing that I see to do, other than drive away, is treat it like a normal pickup and you drive her to the destination. If her car gets vandalized, that is her problem.



flyntflossy10 said:


> this just seems perfectly reasonable that you'd do for a friend or so. but after a quick thought, none of it made any sense


---------------------------------

Yes, for someone that you know, it might be reasonable a request. ( They would have to be a good friend ) Otherwise, too dangerous, especially when a female is involved and a male ride share driver. Plus, there is no way to know that your car will be safe if you left it there for an hour.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

itendstonight said:


> Biggest risk here is murder, robbery and/or rape ...


...other than that, everything's great.


----------



## Cubs44 (Jul 12, 2019)

Always trust your instincs, when it tells you it doesnt feel right. now if she offered you $100 cash....thats a different story.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Cubs44 said:


> Always trust your instincs, when it tells you it doesnt feel right. now if she offered you $100 cash....thats a different story.


Not even for $100. Safety first.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I actually had the same thing happen to me when I first started driving. 
Think I had only been driving a few weeks. 

Got the Lyft request. It was a couple. Maybe early 40's. 
Same scenario. Asked if I would drive them home and they would request a ride for me to bring them back. 
I agreed and got a $20 tip. 

The whole thing was pretty uneventful and maybe a 2 mile ride. 

Except I got to drive a freakin Mercedes G Wagon!!!!
That thing was amazing. Pretty sure it's about a 200k car. 

I didn't see a problem with it and I understood them not wanting to leave that car in a shopping center parking lot after having some drinks. 

Honestly I wish it happened more often.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

flyntflossy10 said:


> So I ask my friends, every heard of this before?


You have friends here?


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

I would have called the cops, because she probably got an idiot to take her car home


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

o


flyntflossy10 said:


> So sunday morning at about 3am I got a ping 0.9 miles away, that took me to a very small parking lot that is located under the interstate and a highway entrance ramp. This lot is seldomly used, normally abandoned, as the nearest bars are about a mile away. I pulled up to find a girl figuring to be in her 20s. Her request was this: She wanted me to drive her car home with her in it, with the app running as it would for any other ride. Once there, she said would request another uber to take me back to my car. Basically she wanted her car home right then and there. Seems reasonable.
> 
> Now at first I was going to jump on this. But I stopped and thought what this could mean.
> 1) Everything goes off without a hitch. She gets home, I get back to my car. No problem.
> ...


3 am I don't even drive my own car.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

flyntflossy10 said:


> So sunday morning at about 3am I got a ping 0.9 miles away, that took me to a very small parking lot that is located under the interstate and a highway entrance ramp. This lot is seldomly used, normally abandoned, as the nearest bars are about a mile away. I pulled up to find a girl figuring to be in her 20s. Her request was this: She wanted me to drive her car home with her in it, with the app running as it would for any other ride. Once there, she said would request another uber to take me back to my car. Basically she wanted her car home right then and there. Seems reasonable.
> 
> Now at first I was going to jump on this. But I stopped and thought what this could mean.
> 1) Everything goes off without a hitch. She gets home, I get back to my car. No problem.
> ...


Or she could be luring you into a trap.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

TemptingFate said:


> You're an independent contractor. Turn off the Uber app and negotiate a deal.


Negotiate a deal???? You must need money way more than me. Of course, I wouldn't even consider being out at 3:00 AM.

Nothing good happens after midnight.



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Or she could be luring you into a trap.


Could be? Is luring into a trap.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Kids should be tucked into bed by 10pm. Adults can conduct business 24 hours per day. If you don't need money, just leave the opportunity to those who are willing to work harder and smarter, like the immigrants who built this country. Bye.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Nothing good happens after midnight.


That's the biggest lie ever told by grandma and grandpa. 
Amazing things happen after midnight.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

TemptingFate said:


> Kids should be tucked into bed by 10pm. Adults can conduct business 24 hours per day. If you don't need money, just leave the opportunity to those who are willing to work harder and smarter, like the immigrants who built this country. Bye.


Nope. Will continue doing it my way.

Nice upper class neighborhoods or downtown business crowd. Daytime hours only. Business, professional, educated and upper middle to upper class only.

Discriminate at every opportunity.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> Kids should be tucked into bed by 10pm. Adults can conduct business 24 hours per day. If you don't need money, just leave the opportunity to those who are willing to work harder and smarter, like the immigrants who built this country. Bye.





TemptingFate said:


> Kids should be tucked into bed by 10pm. Adults can conduct business 24 hours per day. If you don't need money, just leave the opportunity to those who are willing to work harder and smarter, like the immigrants who built this country. Bye.


I got goose bumps reading this!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> That's the biggest lie ever told by grandma and grandpa.
> Amazing things happen after midnight.


It's beneath my class.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> It's beneath my class.


Congrats. Maybe some day I'll be as cool as you. 
Someday.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Congrats. Maybe some day I'll be as cool as you.
> Someday.


Good luck


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I would definitely want to wear rubber gloves driving that car.


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> If you don't need money, just leave the opportunity to those who are willing to work harder and smarter, like the immigrants who built this country. Bye.


if you think doing that ride would've been working harder or smarter, youve got your own set of issues to work out. and if you think the risks were worth it, then you are ****ing high
:laugh:


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

I think you did the right thing. 
However a few years ago when I had been driving about a year, I received a ping, get there the guy ask if I wanted to make $100. Then we laughed at the absurdity of asking a woman driving at night if she wanted to make $100. ?

Anyway after we laughed he explained he wanted a driver to drive his Jeep home he was at a friends house, and he would call another car to bring me back to my car. 
At the time I knew someone who had just started driving Uber so I called him and split the $100. With him, he drove the Jeep I followed and took him back to his car. Easy peasy 2-3 mile ride 15 minutes $50 each.. It was a gamble, nothing was on the app. He paid me a no show fee for the original request and it worked out. 
A lot less sketchy then your situation though.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

flyntflossy10 said:


> Now at first I was going to jump on this. But I stopped and thought what this could mean.
> 1) Everything goes off without a hitch. She gets home, I get back to my car. No problem.
> 2) She strands me in front of her apartment building, making pay for an uber back.
> 3) I get into an accident in some strangers vehicle. With the Uber app running.
> 4) Given the location I was, she was attempting to get me away from my car long enough for some of her friends to either burglarize my car or steal it.


You forgot:

5. Would have had accomplices waiting at destination to rob me.



itendstonight said:


> Many criminals use attractive young women to lure their victim and make them let down their guard!! Watch out!! This driver may never be seen again if they take such a suspicious offer ...





itendstonight said:


> Biggest risk here is murder, robbery and/or rape ...


This has occurred more than once, although I do not know if it has happened to a cab, limousine or TNC driver. I do know of several cab drivers who got robbed as a result of thinking with their "little brain", but none who have been killed or who disappeared.



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Sometimes taxi companies run them


Boston used to have something such as this. You called a cab and asked for this programme. They sent two cabs. One driver drove your car to your home. You rode in the other driver's cab. The second driver then drove the first driver back to his cab. If the destination was in Boston, you paid 2,5 times the fare. If you left Boston, it was three times the fare. The two drivers split the Grand Total. You were encouraged to tip each driver separately.



Seamus said:


> Different circumstances from yours but if you want to do it next time get another driver to follow you there and take you back. (if they agree).


This was how it was done in Boston.



Seamus said:


> Wow, that must make for very interesting bathroom breaks! You must have developed some interesting techniques!





ZenUber said:


> I'm actually looking into some sort of bottle system.














Lissetti said:


> I cannot decide one day to take my VW GTI out unbeknownst to Uber, and operate it on their platform as a rideshare vehicle.


If a customer sends Uber a nastygram about it, at best you get a one time stern warning. At worst, you get de-activated, no questions asked.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Don’t ever break rule #1, getting out of your car!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

WindyCityAnt said:


> Don't ever break rule #1, getting out of your car!


That might be your rule #1 but it makes no sense to me.

-If someone has luggage I am getting out of the car and putting it in my trunk. Not gonna sit there while someone scratches and dents my car putting luggage in.
-If someone is handicap and needs assistance getting into the car I'm getting out and helping them.
-If I think I am about to get punched (thought so once) I'm getting out of the car where I can defend myself and not be a sitting duck in the front seat.

There are other reasons I'm sure.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Why did she need you to drive her car home?

Had she forgotten how to drive?

.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Seamus said:


> That might be your rule #1 but it makes no sense to me.
> 
> -If someone has luggage I am getting out of the car and putting it in my trunk. Not gonna sit there while someone scratches and dents my car putting luggage in.
> -If someone is handicap and needs assistance getting into the car I'm getting out and helping them.
> ...


For me, the rule is: never leave the immediate vicinity of the car.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

I would have said deal $60.00 cash app off.... I would assume she was drinking hence the reason she wanted u to drive her car back.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> I would have said deal $60.00 cash app off.... I would assume she was drinking hence the reason she wanted u to drive her car back.


Maybe. On the other hand, if it turns out that you're wrong, and you come back to find your car either missing altogether or _highly_ "modified", $60 is probably not going to feel like that much of a bargain anymore.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> You're an independent contractor. Turn off the Uber app and negotiate a deal.


I don't think there is a way to make this work. Leaving my rig in a sketchy area at the direction of a stranger? Sounds like a set up no matter how the pay is arraigned. Even a $200 cash damage deposit would be hard to make work, then working out the time payment for all the back and forth?

To much room for error on this one.


----------



## TomH (Sep 23, 2016)

flyntflossy10 said:


> So sunday morning at about 3am I got a ping 0.9 miles away, that took me to a very small parking lot that is located under the interstate and a highway entrance ramp. This lot is seldomly used, normally abandoned, as the nearest bars are about a mile away. I pulled up to find a girl figuring to be in her 20s. Her request was this: She wanted me to drive her car home with her in it, with the app running as it would for any other ride. Once there, she said would request another uber to take me back to my car. Basically she wanted her car home right then and there. Seems reasonable.
> 
> Now at first I was going to jump on this. But I stopped and thought what this could mean.
> 1) Everything goes off without a hitch. She gets home, I get back to my car. No problem.
> ...


Sound like a setup for a robbery


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

flyntflossy10 said:


> So sunday morning at about 3am I got a ping 0.9 miles away, that took me to a very small parking lot that is located under the interstate and a highway entrance ramp. This lot is seldomly used, normally abandoned, as the nearest bars are about a mile away. I pulled up to find a girl figuring to be in her 20s. Her request was this: She wanted me to drive her car home with her in it, with the app running as it would for any other ride. Once there, she said would request another uber to take me back to my car. Basically she wanted her car home right then and there. Seems reasonable.
> 
> Now at first I was going to jump on this. But I stopped and thought what this could mean.
> 1) Everything goes off without a hitch. She gets home, I get back to my car. No problem.
> ...


I could think of more than 4 scenarios that could happen, but nevertheless you did the right thing. Especially in the wake of the #*MeToo movement you could be the next target for false allegations. *


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> I don't think there is a way to make this work. Leaving my rig in a sketchy area at the direction of a stranger? Sounds like a set up no matter how the pay is arraigned. Even a $200 cash damage deposit would be hard to make work, then working out the time payment for all the back and forth?
> 
> To much room for error on this one.


An off app deal would be illegal. U/L calls you an independent contractor, so they can push the liability and overhead expenses off of themselves and onto your shoulders. You are not liscenced or insured to "cut your own deal." You could pay a heavy fine for it. If this scenario was a scam, and they stole your car, you wouldn't be able to tell the police or the insurance company because YOU were breaking if the law. It's the perfect scam.


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

flyntflossy10 said:


> So sunday morning at about 3am I got a ping 0.9 miles away, that took me to a very small parking lot that is located under the interstate and a highway entrance ramp. This lot is seldomly used, normally abandoned, as the nearest bars are about a mile away. I pulled up to find a girl figuring to be in her 20s. Her request was this: She wanted me to drive her car home with her in it, with the app running as it would for any other ride. Once there, she said would request another uber to take me back to my car. Basically she wanted her car home right then and there. Seems reasonable.
> 
> Now at first I was going to jump on this. But I stopped and thought what this could mean.
> 1) Everything goes off without a hitch. She gets home, I get back to my car. No problem.
> ...


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

I think the location and young damsel screams something nefarious here; huge red flags in my opinion. Shortly after you exit the vehicle, you are jumped/robbed and a 3rd party drives your vehicle away right up the nearby interstate on-ramp. How exactly did this girl get to this lot in the middle of nowhere in no condition to drive her own vehicle? I mean, yea, it is *possible *it is an idea birthed from the drunken or drug addled mind of 20-something but unlikely.

Either way, handled like a true vet. Well done. Did exactly the same thing I do when I roll up and find a rider covered in vomit or a rider with 30 bags of cement or 8 huge rugby players who want to stuff in my X. Doors *locked*, incredulous look followed by a refusal and quickly drive away. I like to throw in a mocking laugh occasionally as well if the request is extra stupid/entitled!


----------



## Jamesmiller (May 8, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> An off app deal would be illegal. U/L calls you an independent contractor, so they can push the liability and overhead expenses off of themselves and onto your shoulders. You are not liscenced or insured to "cut your own deal." You could pay a heavy fine for it. If this scenario was a scam, and they stole your car, you wouldn't be able to tell the police or the insurance company because YOU were breaking if the law. It's the perfect scam.


This part, folks think taxi is the wild wild west.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> An off app deal would be illegal. U/L calls you an independent contractor, so they can push the liability and overhead expenses off of themselves and onto your shoulders. You are not liscenced or insured to "cut your own deal." You could pay a heavy fine for it. If this scenario was a scam, and they stole your car, you wouldn't be able to tell the police or the insurance company because YOU were breaking if the law. It's the perfect scam.


I'm trying to understand where you're getting this idea that it would be illegal. Highly risky -- sure; stupid, maybe; but illegal? You might have to pay a heavy fine? I don't know on what basis that would be.

Ask yourself if it would be illegal to do this if you happened to be walking by and someone approached you with this offer. Once you shut off the app, Uber is no longer involved; insurance or a license are not an issue; it's just you and some person who's asking you to do them a favor, and paying you for your time.

I still wouldn't do it, of course, but not because of any illegality.


----------



## Jamesmiller (May 8, 2017)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> I'm trying to understand where you're getting this idea that it would be illegal. Highly risky -- sure; stupid, maybe; but illegal? You might have to pay a heavy fine? I don't know on what basis that would be.
> 
> Ask yourself if it would be illegal to do this if you happened to be walking by and someone approached you with this offer. Once you shut off the app, Uber is no longer involved; insurance or a license are not an issue; it's just you and some person who's asking you to do them a favor, and paying you for your time.
> 
> I still wouldn't do it, of course, but not because of any illegality.


It would be illegal under soliciting laws, taxi are the only transport service that have more freedom. Other services are considered contract taxi and doing anything outside of the initial agreement is illegal


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Jamesmiller said:


> It would be illegal under soliciting laws, taxi are the only transport service that have more freedom. Other services are considered contract taxi and doing anything outside of the initial agreement is illegal


It doesn't involve driving someone for hire; it involves driving their car for them at their request. You're not driving them, you're driving their car. It's not illegal to hire someone to drive your car somewhere for you, nor is it illegal to drive someone's car for them at their request.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> I'm trying to understand where you're getting this idea that it would be illegal. Highly risky -- sure; stupid, maybe; but illegal? You might have to pay a heavy fine? I don't know on what basis that would be.
> 
> Ask yourself if it would be illegal to do this if you happened to be walking by and someone approached you with this offer. Once you shut off the app, Uber is no longer involved; insurance or a license are not an issue; it's just you and some person who's asking you to do them a favor, and paying you for your time.
> 
> I still wouldn't do it, of course, but not because of any illegality. :wink:


The way I understand it:
A taxi driver needs a hack license and commercial insurance. 
The police set up stings trying to catch Uber's taking rides off app. 
Paying passengers are not insured under your personal insurance. You can take someone for a ride, but if your insurance company finds out it was for money, they won't cover your passenger. Taxi's operated under a different system with different insurance. Uber insures your passenger within the rideshare business. Without the proper insurance for the kind of ride you are giving, you are breaking the law.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

flyntflossy10 said:


> So sunday morning at about 3am I got a ping 0.9 miles away, that took me to a very small parking lot that is located under the interstate and a highway entrance ramp. This lot is seldomly used, normally abandoned, as the nearest bars are about a mile away. I pulled up to find a girl figuring to be in her 20s. Her request was this: She wanted me to drive her car home with her in it, with the app running as it would for any other ride. Once there, she said would request another uber to take me back to my car. Basically she wanted her car home right then and there. Seems reasonable.
> 
> Now at first I was going to jump on this. But I stopped and thought what this could mean.
> 1) Everything goes off without a hitch. She gets home, I get back to my car. No problem.
> ...


You did the right thing!!!



ZenUber said:


> The way I understand it:
> A taxi driver needs a hack license and commercial insurance.
> The police set up stings trying to catch Uber's taking rides off app.
> Paying passengers are not insured under your personal insurance. You can take someone for a ride, but if your insurance company finds out it was for money, they won't cover your passenger. Taxi's operated under a different system with different insurance. Uber insures your passenger within the rideshare business. Without the proper insurance for the kind of ride you are giving, you are breaking the law.


It illegal under your uber agreement


----------



## Jamesmiller (May 8, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> The way I understand it:
> A taxi driver needs a hack license and commercial insurance.
> The police set up stings trying to catch Uber's taking rides off app.
> Paying passengers are not insured under your personal insurance. You can take someone for a ride, but if your insurance company finds out it was for money, they won't cover your passenger. Taxi's operated under a different system with different insurance. Uber insures your passenger within the rideshare business. Without the proper insurance for the kind of ride you are giving, you are breaking the law.


Absolutely correct


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> The way I understand it:
> A taxi driver needs a hack license and commercial insurance.
> The police set up stings trying to catch Uber's taking rides off app.
> Paying passengers are not insured under your personal insurance. You can take someone for a ride, but if your insurance company finds out it was for money, they won't cover your passenger. Taxi's operated under a different system with different insurance. Uber insures your passenger within the rideshare business. Without the proper insurance for the kind of ride you are giving, you are breaking the law.


All of this is true, but the crucial distinction would be that you're not driving anyone in your car, in fact, you're not being paid for driving someone at all; you're being paid to move their car for them. The situation would be in effect the same as when a person pays to have someone drive their car for them to, say, another city because they don't want to be bothered to drive it themselves.


----------



## Jamesmiller (May 8, 2017)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> All of this is true, but the crucial distinction would be that you're not driving anyone in your car, in fact, you're not being paid for driving someone at all; you're being paid to move their car for them. The situation would be in effect the same as when a person pays to have someone drive their car for them to, say, another city because they don't want to be bothered to drive it themselves.


Thing about laws, no matter how you try to interpret it, it will still be illegal. Once caught you will have a better understanding cause some people like to be rebellious as if the law before them dont apply because they havent been caught...uber on

Key part is the original contract was through uber so without that company you wouldn't have been paired with that trip. Same law applies to for-hire (taxi service that predated rideshare) we have the same barrier as they do but with less freedom. Read what you signed up for Einstein


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Jamesmiller said:


> Thing about laws, no matter how you try to interpret it, it will still be illegal. Once caught you will have a better understanding cause some people like to be rebellious as if the law before them dont apply because they havent been caught...uber on
> 
> Key part is the original contract was through uber so without that company you wouldn't have been paired with that trip. Same law applies to for-hire (taxi service that predated rideshare) we have the same barrier as they do but with less freedom. Read what you signed up for Einstein


You have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Jamesmiller (May 8, 2017)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> You have no idea what you're talking about.


And reading the terms you signed will disprove that. That would require brushing up on the legality of the rideshare industry or remain naive and chance it.

Someone who wants to avoid trouble working for pennies would use ubers guidelines to avoid any additional risk that could bring fine and imprisonment. Law enforcement have a hard on for folks like you when they finally catch you.

Example the recent airport sting ( same way other uber drivers tried to interpret their own law till clink clink.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Jamesmiller said:


> And reading the terms you signed will disprove that. That would require brushing up on the legality of the rideshare industry or remain naive and chance it.
> 
> Someone who wants to avoid trouble working for pennies would use ubers guidelines to avoid any additional risk that could bring fine and imprisonment. Law enforcement have a hard on for folks like you when they finally catch you.
> 
> Example the recent airport sting ( same way other uber drivers tried to interpret their own law till clink clink.


There's a difference between U/L Law (TOS) and actual state and/or federal law. I don't know about the legality of the situation under debate, I'm not taking a position on that. But you seem to be under the impression that U/L TOS is the law when it is not.


----------



## Jamesmiller (May 8, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> There's a difference between U/L Law (TOS) and actual state and/or federal law. I don't know about the legality of the situation under debate, I'm not taking a position on that. But you seem to be under the impression that U/L TOS is the law when it is not.


Most of ubers laws are state and federal law. Its followed among all taxi service brand (taxi, for hire/limo, rideshares). Take it from a person who worked all 3 industry and knows the risk behind each industry. Further down you go the less protection as the taxi law still exist. Uber and lyft protected themselves and those driving under their terms protected( depending on how they feel) but off app activities leaves the driver defenseless if caught.
Uber has stated many times for drivers to stick to the app but we have people who feels uber terms exempts them from reading and following it.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

I'm guessing she was drunk and didn't want to drive? Admirable. I wouldn't have done it.

With all the back and forth, a tow truck may not have been that much more.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

CarpeNoctem said:


> I'm guessing she was drunk and didn't want to drive? Admirable. I wouldn't have done it.
> 
> With all the back and forth, a tow truck may not have been that much more.


Why drunk in a sketchy parking lot away from the bars and right off the highway? This was a setup for a criminal gang. Damsel in distress to lower a driver's guard.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

flyntflossy10 said:


> So sunday morning at about 3am I got a ping 0.9 miles away, that took me to a very small parking lot that is located under the interstate and a highway entrance ramp. This lot is seldomly used, normally abandoned, as the nearest bars are about a mile away. I pulled up to find a girl figuring to be in her 20s. Her request was this: She wanted me to drive her car home with her in it, with the app running as it would for any other ride. Once there, she said would request another uber to take me back to my car. Basically she wanted her car home right then and there. Seems reasonable.
> 
> Now at first I was going to jump on this. But I stopped and thought what this could mean.
> 1) Everything goes off without a hitch. She gets home, I get back to my car. No problem.
> ...


I had a woman request Uber one time and after I accepted she immediately called me and said she was at a hotel and she just wanted me to pick her up a pack of cigarettes and bring them to her. She said she would pay me 20.00 cash if I did it. I picked up cigs and she was waiting outside the hotel with my 20 when I arrived.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> There's a difference between U/L Law (TOS) and actual state and/or federal law. I don't know about the legality of the situation under debate, I'm not taking a position on that. But you seem to be under the impression that U/L TOS is the law when it is not.


Actually .. Uber's terms of service is under a basis of federal law, which is why their terms are separated by country and their addendums vary by jurisdiction or state, so technically @Jamesmiller isnt wrong .. as for the situation well, its also a matter of insurance. I'm no legal expert either, but He would of been driving a car he is not declared a driver on and on Uber's application


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> It illegal under your uber agreement


A contract cannot make something legal or illegal.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> A contract cannot make something legal or illegal.


WHO CARES? Not like this was a $1,000+ contract. In the best of scenarios, this scenario was a pathetic gain of maybe $20 to $40. How much is your life worth? How much is your sanity and mental health worth after a violent robbery? Trust that this set up was not worth it under the best of circumstances


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> A contract cannot make something legal or illegal.


Contracts are legally binding.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Contracts are legally binding.


Yes, they often are. That's a different issue.

Enforcing a contract is a matter of civil law, not criminal law.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Contracts are legally binding.


No contract can make something illegal legal ... try getting a court to enforce a contract with something illegal and see how far you go ...


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

itendstonight said:


> Biggest risk here is murder, robbery and/or rape ...


That applies to every U/L pickup. Although leaving the car enhances that risk.

Although I would be unlikely to take the deal offered, it makes perfect sense. I am unsure why so many posters think it sounds dumb or odd.

I've driven friends home when they were drunk and made them pay for an Uber back to my car. U/L and even taxi is just a rent a friend program for a specific favor obtained from friends.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

itendstonight said:


> No contract can make something illegal legal ... try getting a court to enforce a contract with something illegal and see how far you go ...


 I know that, but you can still be taken to court for breaking one


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

As an aside, a service existed (still exists?) wherein one could summon a man on a foldable scooter to drive them home in their own car. The scooter was small enough to put in a trunk.

https://www.nytimes.com/2009/08/27/business/smallbusiness/27sbiz.html


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Yes, they often are. That's a different issue.
> 
> Enforcing a contract is a matter of civil law, not criminal law.


Correct .. I should of clarified


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Matt Uterak said:


> That applies to every U/L pickup. Although leaving the car enhances that risk.
> 
> Although I would be unlikely to take the deal offered, it makes perfect sense. I am unsure why so many posters think it sounds dumb or odd.
> 
> I've driven friends home when they were drunk and made them pay for an Uber back to my car. U/L and even taxi is just a rent a friend program for a specific favor obtained from friends.


The situation calls for super extra caution. Yes all rides have inherently risk, but some more so than others. An office building at 5pm with a guy in a suit. Low risk. A ghetto at 2am with 4 "youths". High risk. I am certain this was a damsel in distress criminal setup. Too many red flags.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Matt Uterak said:


> I've driven friends home when they were drunk and made them pay for an Uber back to my car.


I think the difference here is that with your friends, you know the deal is on the up-and-up. And not a setup.

I'm sticking with my original answer. She should call a tow truck.

A lot of times, AAA runs a deal on New Year's Eve called Tipsy Tow. You call them up and they tow your car home for free. You ride along in the tow truck with the driver.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

SFOspeedracer said:


> I know that, but you can still be taken to court for breaking one


You can be taken to court at the whim of any person.

But your point is correct. Engaging in business outside the scope of your contract, insurance, local regulations is unwise.

But many U/L drivers are already operating outside their insurance and regulatory environment at present.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

flyntflossy10 said:


> So sunday morning at about 3am I got a ping 0.9 miles away, that took me to a very small parking lot that is located under the interstate and a highway entrance ramp. This lot is seldomly used, normally abandoned, as the nearest bars are about a mile away. I pulled up to find a girl figuring to be in her 20s. Her request was this: She wanted me to drive her car home with her in it, with the app running as it would for any other ride. Once there, she said would request another uber to take me back to my car. Basically she wanted her car home right then and there. Seems reasonable.
> 
> Now at first I was going to jump on this. But I stopped and thought what this could mean.
> 1) Everything goes off without a hitch. She gets home, I get back to my car. No problem.
> ...


I didn't read every response, but I would've told her that I could Uber her back to her place, park my car at her place, (if the neighborhood was safe) then she could uber me a ride back to where her car was, with a return (I'd have to see her phone and then ask her if I could hold onto her phone for the duration of the ride, if she wants me to trust her, she'll have to trust me), then I'd drive her car back to her place, and drop her keys off and resume my driving.


----------



## zanboor (Jan 21, 2018)

flyntflossy10 said:


> So sunday morning at about 3am I got a ping 0.9 miles away, that took me to a very small parking lot that is located under the interstate and a highway entrance ramp. This lot is seldomly used, normally abandoned, as the nearest bars are about a mile away. I pulled up to find a girl figuring to be in her 20s. Her request was this: She wanted me to drive her car home with her in it, with the app running as it would for any other ride. Once there, she said would request another uber to take me back to my car. Basically she wanted her car home right then and there. Seems reasonable.
> 
> Now at first I was going to jump on this. But I stopped and thought what this could mean.
> 1) Everything goes off without a hitch. She gets home, I get back to my car. No problem.
> ...


Pretty common in China according to one of my Chinese pax. The ant drives the pax in their car. I asked what if it is a long drive? She said another nearby ant gets him to nearest station! Apparently it works well there.

Sure your pax wasn't Chinese?


----------



## Christina Green (Jan 27, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> You're an independent contractor. Turn off the Uber app and negotiate a deal.


 No way, his car would be gone or stripped when he got back


----------



## forrest m (Feb 21, 2019)

goneubering said:


> Not even for $100. Safety first.


I agree. She could hand you $100 and have her friends take it back when they beat you up and rob you, steal your car, and possibly leave you dead somewhere. Or, report that not only did you try to rape the girl, but stole $100 from her.


----------



## I'lltipyouintheapp (Jul 3, 2019)

This sounds so sketchy that I wouldn't have thought for one minute before saying "HELL NO" and leaving her there.


----------



## Ubend R.S. (Jul 7, 2015)

itendstonight said:


> Many criminals use attractive young women to lure their victim and make them let down their guard!!


You are so right. I got robbed Monday, Tuesday and twice today. Hopefully tomorrow too.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Ubend R.S. said:


> You are so right. I got robbed Monday, Tuesday and twice today. Hopefully tomorrow too.


Don't Forget to dodge the acid throwers, too. Heard it's a new lovely London tradition


----------



## Ubend R.S. (Jul 7, 2015)

itendstonight said:


> Don't Forget to dodge the acid throwers, too. Heard it's a new lovely London tradition


Tbh, my stab vest gives me some protection but yeah, they keep you on your toes.


----------



## Foxtrot Foxtrot Sierra (Jun 26, 2019)

Gtown Driver said:


> It's 3am. Weird stuff happens at 3am.
> 
> You made the safe call, but your story is more boring because of it.


Nothing good happens at 3 am..pass


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

gooddolphins said:


> I had a woman request Uber one time and after I accepted she immediately called me and said she was at a hotel and she just wanted me to pick her up a pack of cigarettes and bring them to her. She said she would pay me 20.00 cash if I did it. I picked up cigs and she was waiting outside the hotel with my 20 when I arrived.


I think that could be illegal. You need a license to sell cigarettes. You bought them for how much? And sold them for how much?


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

flyntflossy10 said:


> So sunday morning at about 3am I got a ping 0.9 miles away, that took me to a very small parking lot that is located under the interstate and a highway entrance ramp. This lot is seldomly used, normally abandoned, as the nearest bars are about a mile away. I pulled up to find a girl figuring to be in her 20s. Her request was this: She wanted me to drive her car home with her in it, with the app running as it would for any other ride. Once there, she said would request another uber to take me back to my car. Basically she wanted her car home right then and there. Seems reasonable.
> 
> Now at first I was going to jump on this. But I stopped and thought what this could mean.
> 1) Everything goes off without a hitch. She gets home, I get back to my car. No problem.
> ...


Wow undercover cops in ur states working overtime at 0300 in the morning to screw you over :roflmao:
You probably the only thing that you could of done to save ur bacon. Even with the app off ect you would of been hit with massive fines.

Police are doing major undercover sting operations here too targeting rideshare drivers.

You are only paid to pick up rider and drop them off to the location and deviating from that you are going to be up $h!t creek without a paddle especially when the app is on. She gets you on multiple charges.


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

flyntflossy10 said:


> So sunday morning at about 3am I got a ping 0.9 miles away, that took me to a very small parking lot that is located under the interstate and a highway entrance ramp. This lot is seldomly used, normally abandoned, as the nearest bars are about a mile away. I pulled up to find a girl figuring to be in her 20s. Her request was this: She wanted me to drive her car home with her in it, with the app running as it would for any other ride. Once there, she said would request another uber to take me back to my car. Basically she wanted her car home right then and there. Seems reasonable.
> 
> Now at first I was going to jump on this. But I stopped and thought what this could mean.
> 1) Everything goes off without a hitch. She gets home, I get back to my car. No problem.
> ...


She doesn't want to leave her car in the parking lot, but asks you to leave your car there? Eh, no thanks!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Immoralized said:


> undercover cops in ur states working overtime at 0300 in the morning to screw you over


I dont know about the location where it happened.

Here in Space City, the folks in blue are usually a little too busy to mess around with garbage like that.


----------



## nomoblankcontracts (Jul 26, 2019)

thats simple tell her cancel after apps says to so you get fee, then $100 cash or atm first stop to get it on top of what 2 round trip ubers would of cost ir call a effing friend or tow truck

people that don't carry cash are really clueless how the real world works



ZenUber said:


> I think that could be illegal. You need a license to sell cigarettes. You bought them for how much? And sold them for how much?


speedings illegal lol scared go to church im an "independent contractor" i do what i want sell what i want for over receipt in my property



ZenUber said:


> I think that could be illegal. You need a license to sell cigarettes. You bought them for how much? And sold them for how much?


speedings illegal lol scared go to church im an "independent contractor" i do what i want sell what i want for over receipt in my property


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

nomoblankcontracts said:


> thats simple tell her cancel after apps says to so you get fee, then $100 cash or atm first stop to get it on top of what 2 round trip ubers would of cost ir call a effing friend or tow truck
> 
> people that don't carry cash are really clueless how the real world works
> 
> ...


It doesn't matter if you're an independent contractor, or weather or not you get a receipt, or weather or not you're in your own property. Doesn't matter if you're scared, or you think it's funny. You need a licence to sell tobacco. I knew a guy who had to go to Federal court for doing that. It's federal law. It's a bigger deal than speeding. and they don't care if you're ignorant of the law.
Tough-guys get put in handcuffs every day. Are you a tough-guy?


----------



## nomoblankcontracts (Jul 26, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> It doesn't matter if you're an independent contractor, or weather or not you get a receipt, or weather or not you're in your own property. Doesn't matter if you're scared, or you think it's funny. You need a licence to sell tobacco. I knew a guy who had to go to Federal court for doing that. It's federal law. It's a bigger deal than speeding. and they don't care if you're ignorant of the law.
> Tough-guys get put in handcuffs every day. Are you a tough-guy?


nope i can pay my fine don't need to be tough tobacco licenses cost like 20 or least they did in the 90s when i had one to buy phillies, swishers, black & milds, rolling papers, cigs in bulk cant be more than 100 but i dont support evil anymore & just excercise my human rights

ill do what i want & if caught pay the fine just like uber does

its not a crime till you get caught & if you scared go to chuuuch ive sold sealed dispensary ounces, full botteles of liquor, tablets, flash drives, micro sd cards and everything else i can profit on that saves human in my ride money from gouging hotels & airports & puts money in my pocket avoiding illegal predatory .60 per mile stops lmao

and when i go to court i bring concrete and take big ol doo doos in the plumbing urinals sinks so they extorted me for a hundred or few & now have thousands in plumbings to take care of i kid i kid i heard people do that though ; )

dont get mad get even steal $1 from me gonna cost ya hundreds if not thousands you can also lose nails where gestapo hide thats fun too from what i hear

this is amerikkka i do what i want

call judge judy


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

flyntflossy10 said:


> So sunday morning at about 3am I got a ping 0.9 miles away, that took me to a very small parking lot that is located under the interstate and a highway entrance ramp. This lot is seldomly used, normally abandoned, as the nearest bars are about a mile away. I pulled up to find a girl figuring to be in her 20s. Her request was this: She wanted me to drive her car home with her in it, with the app running as it would for any other ride. Once there, she said would request another uber to take me back to my car. Basically she wanted her car home right then and there. Seems reasonable.
> 
> Now at first I was going to jump on this. But I stopped and thought what this could mean.
> 1) Everything goes off without a hitch. She gets home, I get back to my car. No problem.
> ...


 Just something to consider. why would somebody come up with such an elaborate plan just to steal a car?
Any good car thief can jack a car in seconds.
stealing a car is a low class felony. Adding a human into the equation increases the crime to a high class felony. 
It's most likely all she could think of at that hour of the night After being out drinking.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

nomoblankcontracts said:


> nope i can pay my fine don't need to be tough tobacco licenses cost like 20 or least they did in the 90s when i had one to buy phillies, swishers, black & milds, rolling papers, cigs in bulk cant be more than 100 but i dont support evil anymore & just excercise my human rights
> 
> ill do what i want & if caught pay the fine just like uber does
> 
> ...


Alrighty then.
I was just trying to give you advice. Didn't think you would get so defensive. You're not related to Ayn Rand by any chance, are you?

For what it's worth - the old "don't get mad, get even" is a child's strategy. No one is going to respect you for it, including the guy who one-ups you for what you did to him.

Go ahead and do what you want in "amerikka." but Judge Judy *will *catch up with you. And then we will all say "Welcome to America."


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

Can you turn off your dash cam so we can do some coke in the back?


----------

